# How to make/carve this?



## PantsBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm fairly proficient in woodworking but have never really carved anything since school days (quite some time ago). A customer asked me to give an estimate for making the following piece:









Apart from making it in two pieces (a thinner piece, cut with either a jigsaw or scrollsaw laminated on top of a thicker base) what other options are there? I do small production runs of kitchenware (boards and utensils etc) and some limited custom work. Looking to expand the custom work a bit and this would be a nice 'fancy' one to showcase.

Thanks!


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you have a router?


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

A router with a few templates looks like the way to go.


----------



## PantsBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

I do have a few routers (like clamps, you can never really have too many)

So, routing it and then smoothing the bottom with sandpaper? Sounds like it could work … I'd make a MDF template, or a few smaller ones for the different shaped holes?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Late to the party, but templates applied to the flat plank before glue up, allowances made for joinery, is how I would proceed. Touch up after assembly.
DanK


----------



## PantsBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Finally started getting my ******************** together.

Complete template stuck to the raw bench with carpet tape:









Some detail of the side / leg template: 









And carved with a router with straight bit and guide bushing. I also screwed a much larger piece of hardboard to the base plate of the router to keep it flat over the larger holes - it worked a treat.









Now for some sanding, and then finish!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks fine. 
Late to the party but I think I would have sliced the inset thickness off the pieces before glue up and cut them as your original thought with a scroll saw. They could be replaced exactly matching the grain underneath but after the base was sanded leaving nice sharp clean corners. If assembled with hide glue there would be no finish blocking problems.
I don't envy you the sanding task you have ahead of you. ......... but as I said,.. looks fine.


----------



## PantsBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Shipwright - and how would you 'slice' that section off?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Resaw on the bandsaw. If it is for example 1 1/2" thick, I'd resaw it into (nominal) 1 1/4 and 1/4 or 1 3/8 and 1/8.
Then you could flat sand the thick piece and glue the thin piece back in exactly it's old position after cutting it out.
Your way certainly worked, just maybe harder to sand. The glue type would be critical though as pva could block finish and would be hard to repair.


----------



## PantsBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

A clearer pic of the bench. Going to try and take some nice pics over the weekend, client's overseas at the moment.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Really late to the party, but I think it turned out fine! best with the router, you don't actually want really sharp edges on a bench. final pic is very nice.


----------



## PantsBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks, Jim. I've been using that template to make children's toy chests as well - but here I've cheated and painted the holes instead of sanding them


----------

